
Creating FastAPI (8k stars) from a collage of ideas and experience - Jefro118
https://sourcesort.com/interview/sebastian-ramirez-fastapi
======
Jefro118
Editor here. This is a great in-depth interview that goes through the full
process behind creating a popular open source framework from Sebastián Ramírez
of FastAPI.

Any feedback on the style/format is welcome.

